# VapeFest Ireland 2014



## johan (6/11/14)

Next year I shall attend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (6/11/14)

These guys don't feck around with prizes! http://www.vapefestireland.com/news/


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Looks exiting 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)

Okay so when i win tonights Powerball and tomorrows Lotto & lotto Plus i will be posing pics of the event

Damn they got some sick sick prizes!!!
When we having a Vape Fest???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (7/11/14)

that looks like fun!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

Video of the VapeFest 15 November 2014 at Lucan Hotel, Dublin - skip to round 20min mark. Note: age restricted :

PS. almost as good as the Goonies

Reactions: Like 1


----------

